# pensacola



## scott gallagher (Oct 19, 2007)

coming from destin sat. launching at shorline park. looking for ice and grouper baits.

any info would help herd good bait on tysler grounds need gps# thank you! scott.


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

DO SEARCH ON FOURMS YOU SOULD FIND SOME


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Ice machine in Navarre just up 87 next to the tom thumb store at laredo st. $1.75 16lb bag or 20lb bulk. Sorry, dont have #'s for you.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Pass Time (11/12/2009)*Ice machine in Navarre just up 87 next to the tom thumb store at laredo st. $1.75 16lb bag or 20lb bulk. Sorry, dont have #'s for you.


damn ice is gettin expensive, i get mine for 1.25 on 9th just north of cervantes in the brunos parking lot or on barancas across from winn dixie


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (11/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Pass Time (11/12/2009)*Ice machine in Navarre just up 87 next to the tom thumb store at laredo st. $1.75 16lb bag or 20lb bulk. Sorry, dont have #'s for you.
> ...




I don't understand why but, ice in Santa Rosa county at all of those ice machines is $1.75 and only $1.25 in Pensacola or Escambia county for that matter.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

> *TWINKIE6816 (11/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BigBrandon (11/12/2009)*
> ...


We are a captive audience here in Navarre...fwb is just a buck fifty for same.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Pass Time (11/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *TWINKIE6816 (11/12/2009)*
> ...


i guess we dont have as good of ice as yall do.. yalls has special water in it :moon


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I have about 20 frozen 20 ounce bottled water bottles in my freezer. They are small enough to fit in the bottom of the cooler in a line. I just wash them when im done and refreeze. No paying for ice. Im too cheap.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *choppedliver (11/12/2009)*I have about 20 frozen 20 ounce bottled water bottles in my freezer. They are small enough to fit in the bottom of the cooler in a line. I just wash them when im done and refreeze. No paying for ice. Im too cheap.


we do that with 2 liter bottles and old milk jugs


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

me tooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

I use milk jugs, gatorade etc. Also, I use trash bags or 1 gallon + ziplocs... place bag in a small box to make the shape and then peel the cardboard off after its frozen solid. My boat box is poorly insulated so I use large blocks like this and then brine the water as it melts off or I bust it up... lasts days.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

The guys at American Seafood on 9mile road will load ya up for for a couple of bucks. There Patti's Grand kids and are always super nice. Try em out if you live out this way.


----------



## cant-wait-til-next-time (Feb 2, 2009)

Water balloons work well. I've also used various size (rectangular) plastic food storage containers. They pack neatly int the freezer and the ice can be popped out easily.


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

make my ice too ...use coke bottles- but I add 1/2 cup of salt to 1 gallon of water.shake well.freezes at a lower temp - stays frozen longer too. Poppy


----------

